# Handy Folding Wood Table



## Steamboat_Willie (Jan 20, 2013)

After numerous requests by folks in our local woodworking club I made up a drawing with dimensions how to build this neat and clever folding wooden table that is showcased on Youtube in 9 video installments.




Besides being very practical it's an eye catcher the way it folds open and closed. Unfortunately I don't know how to post the pdf file with the plans here. So if anyone would like a copy PM me and I can email it to you. (unless someone can show me how to post a pdf for others to access)
Happy building.
Ed, NJWA


----------



## Jeppedy (Aug 20, 2014)

I can't PM yet. I'm too new… But I'd love the plans. Can you PM me and I'll send you my email?


----------

